# Club membership expired?



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I got an email from Paypal this morning that my TC Club membership expired.

Except, I can still get in the member area.

BUT - I paid for a year when i got my iPhone (in July.)

So why would it expire in just 6 months?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We're having some glitches with the new vs. old memberships. You're safe. I show you as below:
New TiVoCommunity Club 07-19-2008 to 07-19-2009
Old TC Club 01-20-2007 to 01-20-2008


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

oh ok, Thanks!


----------

